# Out in the Garden.



## Budget baby

One of my hobbies is my Garden, Spring has sprung so I started to make some headway outside .here are a few pics for you to see.


----------



## Kate C

Lovely garden Cathy. I love the niches with the statues in them and the fishing cat. Bet the wild birds are appreciating the Bottle Brush.


----------



## Budget baby

Kate C said:


> Lovely garden Cathy. I love the niches with the statues in them and the fishing cat. Bet the wild birds are appreciating the Bottle Brush.


Thankyou Kate, the birds are so lovely we often just sit and watch them. I have many varieties of parrots and wrens, and of course the Kookaburra's and magpies and doves. 
I have bird baths placed through out the yard and we are setting up a feeding station for the winter.


----------



## dsavino

Thank you Cathy for sharing your garden! I feel like I've just taken a mini-vacation! What a beautiful garden you have!


----------



## FaeryBee

*Cathy,

Your garden looks lovely! 
As we are heading into winter as you head into spring/summer, I think I should stay with you and Rob for a few months and "help" you out in the garden. *


----------



## nuxi

Beautiful garden! Thanks for sharing your photos,Cathy!


----------



## sunnydyazz

What a wonderful garden you have there, Cathy!  The place looks nothing short of a paradise. Gardening is a great hobby which in addition to keeping the mind fresh, also brings one closer to the nature.


----------



## chirper

Very beautiful


----------



## NormH

Living in an apartment, I don't have a garden. Fortunately, I live fairly close to Longwood Gardens and visit as often as I can. Homepage | Longwood Gardens


----------



## StarlingWings

What a gorgeous garden  It looks perfect and I'm sure it is the haunt of many a wild bird here and there  

Happy spring! (as said from under a pile of blankets as the wind howls outside)


----------



## aluz

Your garden is beautiful, Cathy! It sure is great to be surrounded by all the greenery and flowers and I'm glad you take pleasure in tending to your garden.


----------



## Niamhf

You have a gorgeous garden that is sure to keep you busy over the Spring/summer months


----------



## despoinaki

Wow... I love spring time and all these plants..really beautiful!
Your plants and nature are "waking up" now that is spring there, and ours here are preparing for their long sleep while their yellow leaves are all over the place 
Thank you for sharing Cathy, I really liked the photos!


----------



## Jonah

Very nice Cathy. I'm sure I could enjoy relaxing often in a spot like that...


----------

